# Happy Birthday Kimber!



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Kimber's celebrating her 4th birthday with her new little brother Leo!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

:birthday: Kimber.....love the idea of taking a black & white pic...really gives it a timeless vibe.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy birthday!!! Beautiful photo!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful Babies!


Happy Birthday Gorgeous Girl! :wub:


Moms


----------

